# Carpet with fruit for a great room?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Of course he is! Everyone KNOWS you only use VEGGIES for the great room carpet.... *sheesh*

However, if he's smart, he'll love the new elegant, beautiful, 100% wool carpet which ties in the colors of your room perfectly.

Po)

DM


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Fruits design would be fine for a dining area. Otherwise, not. :wink:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Put up a big screen and tell everyone that's it a movie theater.:whistling2:


----------

